# Scottish Italian Car Show



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

Just heads up. It's on again in August.

http://pistonheads.com/news/default.asp?storyId=26063

For 4.25 it's pretty decent value for money, unlike some Scottish shows. Least with the above you'll see some rare machinary! Last year they had an F40 and Aventador alongside a Countach and Alfa 8c to name a few.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Didnt manage last year will be going this year though.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Hopefully I can make this


----------



## dekerf1996 (Sep 9, 2008)

This looks like a good show, shame its too far away!!! anyone want to move |Scotland for me??


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

I shall be there in the alfaowner section


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Potential for a wee Abarth road trip and day out  :driver:


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

I went 2 years ago and some very nice cars, looked at the tradres section £150 they are having a laugh.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

just remembered my wee fiats a crazy italian so may have a gander at this.cheers for the heads up


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

previous engagment that day sadly.. would have been up for this show.. 458:argie:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I might pop along, its a lovely location for it....I remember last year club Porsche GB had their anniversary meet there, fantastic day


----------



## HoggyR32 (May 26, 2012)

Think I'll head to this. German car but I own an Italian bike so I have a definite interest. 

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## oz_clio (Mar 28, 2008)

For those going they are currently running a competition on their FB page to win a mini-detail and paint correction on the day. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/ItalianCarandBikeDay/posts/486113574750298


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Have a look out for my 147, jst spent all day preparing it, jst a wee double check the morra


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

looks like this will be a good show with ok weather,doubt i will be there thanks to doing my back in .doh
good luck to all that go


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Heres some photos of the alfas at the show


----------

